# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الوالي لقناة الحياة المصرية : لا نفكر في اطلاق سراح الحضري

## عجبكو

*في مكالمة هاتفية مع قناة الحياة قبل قليل نفي الوالي ان يكون قد فكروا في بيع الحضري و قد قمت بتسجيل جزء من المكالمة عزرا لم اسجلها من البداية لكن اترككم مع التسجيل : 

رابط مقطع من مكالمة الوالي 

______002.amr - 0.08MB
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و قال الوالي ايضا نحن نتقدم بفارق 5 نقاط عن ندنا التقليدي و موقفنا جيد للغاية 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*و ايضا بين الوالي انهم تمكنوا من حل اشكال الحضري مع نادي الزمالك سابقا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نبه ايضا الوالي الي ان العقد الذي يربط الحضري بالمريخ لمدة 3 سنوات كاملة 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ياعجبكو
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً اخونا عجبكو
*

----------


## ابولين

*مشكور يا حبوب ونتمني  ان يتعامل المجلس مع الحضري بكل حزم 0
*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله ياجماعة نفسي الادارة تاخد موقف حاسم وصارم مع ها الحضري 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*يديك العافية يا حبيب
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

والله ياجماعة نفسي الادارة تاخد موقف حاسم وصارم مع ها الحضري 



 


2
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الحضري وافق علي بنود العقد ووقع عليه ، وعليه احترامه
تلاتة سنوات كااااملة
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*زي ما قال مجدي عبد الغني ايام المشكلة الاولي نخليهوا زي البيت الوقف لمدة 3 سنوات و بعد داك اليلعبها محل ما يعجبو
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*يديك العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعجبكو يارائع
الوالي محمر عينه شديد للحضري
اوعك ياحضري من اللعب مع الوالي عكسي انت الخسران
*

----------

